# Black Corrado's - post them up



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones*

Hey guys, tried search but all the images are out of commission...
I think I'm getting bored with the appearance of my Corrado and I'm considering small changes or maybe just another reason to spend more money on the damn thing lol
Let's see 'em


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

ill be the first pic whore...
<br /><br />


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (-skidmarks-)*

might help to have my car's pic lol








I'm getting a little bored with the face of my car, the grill is nice, but I'm either going to go for something else or modify it to fit flush over the lights. Other than that, I'm also getting bored with my lights, I need to get my dual HID projector design going


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (snowbird)*

are those black fogs or covers?


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

Mines totally stock on the outside. It's also dirty and in winter-mode.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_are those black fogs or covers?

Canadian G60's didn't have fogs. They are body-colored blanks that cover the hole.


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (snowbird)*

glad to see ive been piced twice already so now i must finish the whoring hahaha
































and pics from last week:


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (GLi401)*

mine








and another








one of my new fav shots








My RS's need to hurry and get back from the powdercoater


----------



## a.sensenig (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (raddo)*

heres mine... its a dirty girl..


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

Here's mine:
























On the stock BBS at an autocross


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

can red do this?


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*

Man, I need to do a new photoshoot soon.


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KICKINGTI* »_can red do this?


No. No, it can not.
It _can_ get you a ticket, tho. There's a reason so many German cars are painted the same color as the road...


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

Yoyo hasnt shown his face yet in this thread. Personally I think he has the best black state side corrado. I will give props to a few ive seen in here but in general all corrados are lovely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by twinrado at 12:03 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones*

You guys are awesome, I love all these pics and I think they've inspired me to figure out what my next look is going to be, I'm going to match paint the grill, do French E-codes & yellow fogs, as to red cars, I had a red Corrado before the black one and the first thing I loved about the black car is the fact that it can look like a mirror under the right lighting








Keep the pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (friedgreencorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *friedgreencorrado* »_
No. No, it can not.
It _can_ get you a ticket, tho. There's a reason so many German cars are painted the same color as the road...


Oh I know, haha, one of my red corrados is in the red thread, I just wan't to have a laugh. Black is so hard to keep clean and swirl marks galore if you dont spend alot of time polishing and waxing. 
A plus to all the nice corrados. I always wanted a white 91 g60, still do. Almost had one, just too far away.


_Modified by KICKINGTI at 8:09 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*


----------



## mketiggerk (Sep 15, 2004)

Once you go black...


_Modified by mketiggerk at 11:53 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

I'll miss her.


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (fvtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvtec* »_I'll miss her. 

I hope you kept the gottis








they look very very similar to my new wheels I'm trying to put together for my corrado, lovin' them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_
I hope you kept the gottis








they look very very similar to my new wheels I'm trying to put together for my corrado, lovin' them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes i did and there for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I'll sell them cheap...kinda a


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*

Mine in various stages. (for sale BTW)


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KICKINGTI* »_

Oh I know, haha, one of my red corrados is in the red thread, I just wan't to have a laugh. Black is so hard to keep clean and swirl marks galore if you dont spend alot of time polishing and waxing. 
A plus to all the nice corrados. I always wanted a white 91 g60, still do. Almost had one, just too far away.

_Modified by KICKINGTI at 8:09 AM 3-27-2009_

ROFL! My green one is in the green thread. I've been looking at G60s, maybe I'll get a red one.


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (friedgreencorrado)*

there's a green thread too?
we have a little competition going already with the red cars don't we?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*My turn*

The vrT is coming out in April

FOR MORE PHOTOS and dub shots visit
http://www.snapriot.com/forum/...at=99 




























































FOR MORE PHOTOS and dub shots visit
http://www.snapriot.com/forum/...at=99 




_Modified by Radvr6T at 5:05 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: My turn (Radvr6T)*

your car looks wicked


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Mine isn't nearly as nice as some, but here she is:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

My Old One, I have a new one now.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_Mines totally stock on the outside. 

I'll show you stock. This is from '97 shortly after I bought mine.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (-skidmarks-)*


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (sal16v)*

cool car! 
love the d90s on black! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (Golomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golomb* »_cool car! 
love the d90s on black! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you! I was worried i wouldn't like them but i def do!


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (sal16v)*

Some more


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (ntonar)*







































_Modified by VR6GURU at 6:00 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

This shouldn't be on page 3


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re:*

Lots of French E-Codes


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Gawd)*


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)

_Modified by donbachaton at 3:18 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_there's a green thread too?
we have a little competition going already with the red cars don't we?

Oh, yeah. IIRC, green/tan was the "new" paint/int package for the VRs when they finally hit the US.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4314474


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

^^^ NICE ^^^


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (El Groso)*


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (Praks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Praks* »_










ABSOLUTELY AWESOME
cute model








Love the wheels, the stance, the whole look.
Are those inpros? if so did you black out the high beam?


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Praks)*

Makes me miss my blk rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GruvenCorrado at 11:21 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Praks)*

Great lookin' car!! 
Wheel type and specs plz
_Quote, originally posted by *Praks* »_

























Wheel specs plz


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (lotar_6)*


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenCorrado)*

wheels are ARTEC's S1 9x16 and 9,5x16
yes those are in pros painted whole black (my friend painted them even earlier then in pro started to sell black ones







)
wheels on 2009 seson








http://img219.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg
and mine when it was mat black


















_Modified by Praks at 12:02 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (Praks)*









WOW, that's what I'm talking about & best part is I've never heard of ARTEC!! I thought I've seen all great 3 piece wheels, now I have to add this one to my list of favorite wheels lol.
with all the ridiculously nice wheels I keep seeing in Corrado pics I've never been so motivated to put my 3 piece 17's together but my wallet & MKII project budget will not allow







they're momo R3's in 17x10 as they currently sit


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

this are artec s2 and they are 2 piece








i dream about those wheels...i must have them !!!


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Praks)*

heres a bunch








































and mine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (Jamisonvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (VR6V10)*


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*

WOOW that's a pic of my car from 8 or 9 years ago before I even bought it.....

_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_WOOW that's a pic of my car from 8 or 9 years ago before I even bought it.....


Only8v


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_WOOW that's a pic of my car from 8 or 9 years ago before I even bought it.....


it was posted here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1192127


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenCorrado* »_Great lookin' car!! 
Wheel type and specs plz
Wheel specs plz

X10 that car is sick .....makes me wanna buy another one....


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

I dunno Who this Andrew dude is but he's a bad mofo with the camera...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re:*

Wow that brings back memories, I haven't heard from Brian for years (only8v) The car has changed so much since then, was stolen, then found, rebuilt with different motor etc. etc. the list is long. I've always loved the fact that My corrado has had a Vortex track record from 10 years back almost


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

this thing looks EVIL







Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (snowbird)*

my personal favorite... if i wouldn't have wasted all of my money on that stupid .:R32 swap i would own it but he turned down my $12,000 cash offer haha


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vdubCorrado)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










i'm pretty sure this is the same one...
















Didn't he sell it too? I think I saw it on another forum, last walkaround video on RSs, befroe it was sold.


----------



## PERRY92SLC (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## Karttunen (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (PERRY92SLC)*




























_Modified by Karttunen at 9:49 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dreaminginboost)*


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dreaminginboost)*


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (zylinderkopf)*








im in love


----------



## Quickness (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_









G60 eh? Is that some sleeper technique?


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Re: (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_









thats not black..


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (Quickness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quickness* »_
G60 eh? Is that some sleeper technique?









Nah, probably just making people think that VR is cooler than it really is


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

guess i should finally chime in...
unwashed and waxed..i roll dirty!


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (corradokyd)*

I guess I will through down. Hoping to have coilovers, Blacked out Fat 5s by our 1 year anniversary. But been doing regular mat and fixing broken items first.








































She has all red tails now... and all of her lighting is proper.


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (zideman)*

I've always been a fan of those wheels, have you thought about just coating the space between the spokes black & leave the spokes shiny? I haven't seen that anywhere before...


----------



## PERRY92SLC (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_I've always been a fan of those wheels, *have you thought about just coating the space between the spokes black & leave the spokes shiny?* I haven't seen that anywhere before...

That is a great idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (PERRY92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PERRY92SLC* »_
That is a great idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Been done before ill look for the pics i saw...


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (G60ed777)*

Im definitely looking for ideas. I want it to be fun and im down for different, but I want it to make people envious LOL.... I've the wheels demounted and steelies blacked on there right now since she's my daily.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (zideman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zideman* »_...I want it to make people envious LOL.... 

That's what I'm doing now. Well, at least I hope it'll make peoples' mouths drop. It should be in the process of being painted as I type this.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (zideman)*

zideman, you need the log caps to complete your fat 5's. i think i have an extra set of 20, hit me up. these little guys...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (Noobercorn)*


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (Noobercorn)*

Once you go black you never go back


----------



## wsnell (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (ntonar)*















Wow, there are some really gorgeous Corrados in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_I've always been a fan of those wheels, have you thought about just coating the space between the spokes black & leave the spokes shiny? I haven't seen that anywhere before...

I saw a guy who had some done purple with pink in between the spokes... winter wheels for something, can't remember. Good idea though


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (itskmill06)*

ok, it's been a long time since I posted this car anywhere. It's been in storage for 2.5 years (while I lived in europe and bought another corrado over there) and I just started doing a few things to her...


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (Praks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Praks* »_]
[IMG]http://images40.fotosik.pl/112/c76d9ec9ceac9b12.jpg
























wow! one of the nicest i've ever seen!!
16X9.5? or wider?


_Modified by Golomb at 9:56 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

9,5x16 front, 10x16 rear


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

that car is HAWT!!!!


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (RearViewMirrorBlur)*

what does it mean??


----------



## VR6Nutt (Dec 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Praks* »_what does it mean??



Bad Ass!! Very cool! Good! Nice!
Hey what kind of lights are those? They really look the part!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

mine.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

Almost nice....


----------



## Childs'rado6589 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

Mine....nothing special...runs great tho


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dreaminginboost)*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Gonna whore mine out some more


























_Modified by VR6GURU at 8:41 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

like your car !


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VR6GURU)*



VR6GURU said:


> Gonna whore mine out some more
> QUOTE]
> Love those wheels. Did you get them custom made?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_


VR6GURU said:


> Gonna whore mine out some more
> QUOTE]
> Love those wheels. Did you get them custom made?






VR6GURU said:


> I personally did not. But the guy I bought them from did. He had them custom made for a first generation passat I believe. So I run them with no adapters, spacers etc... Just the wheels the way they came from Fikse


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KICKINGTI* »_can red do this?



No, it cant. But MYSTIC BLUE PEARL EFFECT (LC5U) can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whoring out Tyler's Corrado for him








































sooooooooooo sexay


----------



## evildorito (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*

YES!!! I CAN FINALLY PLAY!!!!
here ya go! barely finished it 3 weeks ago..







I need to go on a photo shoot... jejeje


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kt_marie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kt_marie* »_Whoring out Tyler's Corrado for him








sooooooooooo sexay


They are all on page 1
thanks KT


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radvr6T* »_

They are all on page 1
thanks KT










IT DESERVES TO BE ON MORE THAN ONE PAGE....go -------- urself







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


_Modified by kt_marie at 11:28 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

mine from the last weekend.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kt_marie)*

















yoyo


_Modified by Yohannes at 6:37 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yohannes* »_










lmfao...I'm a putz!..I was about to say..You're ghost riding Rado & shooting flicks

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








...you a bad BISH!!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

black can (occasionally) be good too


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## mmswei2003 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Here is my g60..
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

my first one....


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (hubbell)*

Jay, please post a picture of my car here.
After you get it running and wash it.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

My 1995 Canadian-Spec Corrado VR6:


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (qbejs)*

Here's my car...


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jkcorradovr6)*

Some really sick cars in here. How many turbo SLCs with a solid roof?


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (jkcorradovr6)*


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (sal16v)*

I guess I'll post... Mine's coming along, paint is next month.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (jkcorradovr6)*


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Anymore of this one Cris? 
Love this Car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teedubya (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

1995 Canadian-Spec


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (1 can 'rado)*


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*

my last C


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: bump (LBSOHK)*

love your old Rado, sh!t was beast!


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: bump (vaporado)*

All because pulling up old picture posts isn't a bad thing

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

































And finally cause I love this sticker:


----------



## Karttunen (May 5, 2002)

*Re: bump (drkreign)*

Some new pic´s from me.

































_Modified by Karttunen at 2:56 PM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by Karttunen at 2:58 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bump (Karttunen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karttunen* »_Some new pic´s from me.
































fixed







nice pics ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: bump (drkreign)*











_Modified by blackfly18t at 12:49 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: bump (blackfly18t)*

Havn't seen ^^ your car in a long time. Do you have anymore shots of it?


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: bump (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Havn't seen ^^ your car in a long time. Do you have anymore shots of it? 

sorry its under wraps for now. Laying low for a while. I have a few pics here and there of the rebuild. what type pics do you prefer? (exterior, interior, engine) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: bump (blackfly18t)*

exterior and engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: bump (Forty-six and 2)*

These are a few from the beginning of the year just after paint


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

anymore of the one on 1pc ML's?


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*c*

A Corrado and a Unimog. This picture has a special place in my heart.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: c (travisorus rex)*


----------



## 11wob (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Re: (donbachaton)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## marc1978 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Traverse)*

here's mine.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: bump (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_my last C

















these pics make this look like the baddest mf'er in town


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bump (snowbird)*

thats the side pic, or ?


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*

My old C. I miss her.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (G60ed777)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (broke_rado)*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Cool size comparison picture. Anymore pictures of this car? Lovin the grill.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Cool size comparison picture. Anymore pictures of this car? Lovin the grill.

search dugi @ corrado-database http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

/\ Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

My daily. 








Lloyd


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*

Wow man you're busting out some old skool pictures that I did not remember of.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

which ones ?


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*

Here is mine, picked it up last sept from here for 4000 and have been smiling ever since, its a 90 g60 with an ob2 vr swap.


----------



## 11wob (May 25, 2009)

*Re: BUMP (crisvr6)*


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (broke_rado)*

circa 2002-2003


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that rs bumper, shaved looks a bit big


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

yeah i know its gone now i will post pics mid spring when the car is finished lets just say the only thing that is still the same is the shaved handles and rear


----------



## stefl1 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*







_Modified by stefl1 at 3:31 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










This was a dissapointment! At first glance I was like wow thats pretty neat I wonder how that effects the car but then at closer inspections found out its a photochop. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Its clearly visible where the roof line was. O well looks cool anyway.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_








\

cris where di you get that photo of my car? Ive never seen it pchopped before


----------



## MOVMX Racer (Aug 11, 2009)

I suppose I can put pictures of my car up...
1992 G60, 89k miles.
I drive it to school and back every day, and it has treated me well considering it is a Corrado...
Not too bad, considering I am in high school still!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
chris where di you get that photo of my car? Ive never seen it pchopped before

i mean i found it here and on a other forum, this fake is old


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
i mean i found it here and on a other forum, this fake is old









ive never seen it before t tops would be kinda cool


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
ive never seen it before t tops would be kinda cool

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3228814
and a red one








http://img24.imageshack.us/img...2.jpg


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (crisvr6)*

Your sig is is so true lol


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (SLC4ME)*

A pic of my C once again 
since Sunday night was the first time I drove her in 5 months


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

*My baby corrado . . . gettin a new engine this month *

















THIS IS HOW WE DO IN THE PWN. CAMP 18... coming up soon again bring your corrados


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: My baby corrado . . . gettin a new engine this month  (RRADO GIRLIE)*

An old pic of the old wheel before being done in green...


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

My Corrado. I'll take better pictures some time this week.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (wRek)*

You got a rado??! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_You got a rado??! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yup! You coming back up for Waterwerks this year? Is the GTI done?


----------



## ALX1 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

a bad pic but here is mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















_Modified by ALX1 at 8:53 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## ALX1 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (ntonar)*

now in my garage








_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_Some more

















































now in my garage


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (wRek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wRek* »_
Yup! You coming back up for Waterwerks this year? Is the GTI done?

Yep, going to stay longer this time too. Yeah, making some changes to it currently!


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


















That looks good. Do you happen to know the stats on the wheels??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gawd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gawd* »_
That looks good. Do you happen to know the stats on the wheels??

RS 9x16 195/40 SP9000
more http://www.corrado-database.nl...=4950


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

That pabst-tuning corrado is SICK!!!!!!! WOW! All those pics need is a can of blue ribbon some where in it and they would be epic! Nice C!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## ABT96GTI (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_there's a green thread too?
we have a little competition going already with the red cars don't we?

Sickest Corrado Evverr


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ABT96GTI)*

Need some new ones....


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (093slc)*

Car sits nice and I have always liked those wheels. Overall a very clean black Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Man, some of these late editions are amazing.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Couple rolling shots someone took from the side of the highway on a drive last weekend.


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

Why do all these color threads say "Corrado's" instead of "Corrados"?
:|


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its the plural from corrado


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_its the plural from corrado









Oh.
http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/621/1/


----------



## ballski (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_its the plural from corrado









riiiight haha
Here's mine


----------



## Pottery_Pal (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

Here is mine


----------



## jawxx (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you. Looking at this thread resurrected my love for my C. I need it to RUN :/


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

She is a mean dog!


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*

keep it going
http://i86.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Black Corrados, let's see the nice ones (RedFuFuG60)*


----------



## eddier_22664 (Jun 3, 2008)

my g60


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (eddier_22664)*


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (Perkasie Dubs)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

lol i grew up in perkasie. where are the run down brick shots taken?


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

lol those shots were actually taken in ford city, pa. this was on the way back from buying the car in dayton oh area. ford city is north of pittsburgh


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

Well its not black but its close, and there isn't a brown thread, not going to start one


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Well its not black but its close,


 :rofl: That only works with people Danny... 



***No offense to anyone***


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Cris start a mud thread for Danny!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dogger said:


> chris start a mud thread for Danny!


 why me ? he is old enough


----------



## christian23 (Apr 25, 2009)

hey it christian i am still interested in the car how about you?


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Are the wheels stock Beetle 16x6.5" steels...? 
Is he running any spacers by any chance?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## dfuze1 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Wheels*

Dude, my name is Dan, and I have a question bout these wheels, re these 16 or 17's?? M ordering wheels and Im not sure if i want to go 16x9.5 in rears or 17x9.5....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks like 16"


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

My contribution!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^on 17'' Fiat Stilo wheels...


----------



## bugnuts (Jul 31, 2007)

'90 Syncro 
















More low coming soon!


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

I'll play on this one too.... 

This is one of my old Corrado's


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice ride Perkasie!


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

Pics from Friday night at Atlanta motor speedway..




















yoyo


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## cwilliam1119 (Aug 11, 2008)

What bumper is this? Looks great!


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

corradojohnt said:


> Nice ride Perkasie!


Thanks John... Changes in progress. The PO did a nice job on it. Time to make it mine. :thumbup:


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's mine for now...


----------



## WAKIZASPEED (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

wRek said:


>


:thumbup: do NOT get rid of the red wheel centres :beer:


----------



## Turbonegro77 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello, here I put a a few photos of my rado from Spain.
I take time reading to you and finally I have cheered up to register myself.
A greeting and sorry for my English .


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Welcome!!! Nice looking Corrado


----------



## Turbonegro77 (Jun 20, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Welcome!!! Nice looking Corrado


Thanks RedYellowWhite .


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: do NOT get rid of the red wheel centres :beer:


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Mines


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

my contribution!


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

This is my car to add to the black rado thread, its coming together slowly. Hate the bumper, I know. Turn 2 intake, garret chip, water/methanol injection, aftermarket fans, and a bunch of other stuff thats not on it but will be soon!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks good so far, the only thing what i would remove are those stickers on the windows


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

Yea I want to leave the one on the back, but I wanted to take the ones off the sides. But heres the other parts soon to be on my car  little less than 2 grand worth of stuff... some of it is already on it.
-all gaskets, 4 new drilled and slotted rotors, Hawk brakes, stage 2 XTD clutch with 9 Lbs flywheel, lightweight lifters (bottom right corner), timing chain kit, tie bars, A-arm bushings, new alpine amp, sound deadener, and all the bolts for everything!  And im waiting to get 262 cams and HD valve springs. Cant wait til kyle and I spend a weekend up at his shop to do it all.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice stuff :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> nice stuff :thumbup:


x2...I wish I had someone like Kyle living near me :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> x2...I wish I had someone like Kyle living near me :thumbup:


change that and go there to live  and then you can help kyle to finish his car :laugh:


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> x2...I wish I had someone like Kyle living near me :thumbup:


Oh and I forgot the A/C delete. Yea im pretty lucky I live 15 min away from kyle...
`


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

IMG_0681


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

*My black rado is here!!*

A couple of shots of said car.


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

I fail.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


 More pics of this. These th lines are growin on me.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 OH MY GOD!!! That thing is sweet! Any stats available? Those Benz wheels look like 8x16 to me...too bad that 5x112 bold pattern is hard to adapt from 4x100...:banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

G535 said:


> OH MY GOD!!! That thing is sweet! Any stats available? Those Benz wheels look like 8x16 to me...too bad that 5x112 bold pattern is hard to adapt from 4x100...:banghead:


 swap to 5x100  

here http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.php?item=view_corrado&id=4950


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

16z arent bad at all:thumbup: 

sometimes i think my 17z are too Big :sly: 






















more of his work visit=http://andrewholliday.squarespace.com/blog/2010/12/10/visiting-some-old-car-shots.html


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> swap to 5x100
> 
> here http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.php?item=view_corrado&id=4950


 Ahhhh....its him again  

Dude, i'm jealous....seems like it's legal to roll on whatever tyre size you want except for Germany. I cant even legally mount 195/40/16s on my 16V and that guy's rolling 165s on a VR :what:


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Any info on the wheel\tire specs?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

G535 said:


> Ahhhh....its him again
> 
> Dude, i'm jealous....seems like it's legal to roll on whatever tyre size you want except for Germany. I cant even legally mount 195/40/16s on my 16V and that guy's rolling 165s on a VR :what:


 I thought I was "baller" enough to rock 195/40s...I was wrong :sly: 
They are really very low profile tyres thus having to be extremly lowered to look good. I wish I've gone with 205/40s instead


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I thought I was "baller" enough to rock 195/40s...I was wrong :sly:
> They are really very low profile tyres thus having to be extremly lowered to look good. I wish I've gone with 205/40s instead


 205/40s are like best for looks and handling on lets say at least an 8x16. 165s look cool but as said you need to be low as **** to make em look good. Plus i wouldnt feel safe on those...no matter what engine.


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

mine that we finished just about a week ago now


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

I posted pics of my car a while back of before I did any work to it. Heres pics from pacific waterlands. Actually got a snap in Euro Tuner aside from my much hated pokey Trans-Am wheels.:laugh:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

These are quite the pokey set aahahah The back you could possibly get away with but the front is just way to far 

The car has come along way though. Not sure if Im gonna come down for pacific waterlands again in 2011 but I assume you will be there:thumbup:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Radvr6T said:


> These are quite the pokey set aahahah The back you could possibly get away with but the front is just way to far


 depending on the amount of aluminum she has to play with i'd take them to a machine shop and have as much taken off on a lathe as possible.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shave the backpad, get smaller tires and lower it quite a bit and they'd look good. Flare out the fenders a bit maybe


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought she said she could get smaller adapters, if not I am sure the fronts could be narrowed. The design of the rims themeselves actually look pretty good.


----------



## jgcable (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I thought she said she could get smaller adapters, if not I am sure the fronts could be narrowed. The design of the rims themeselves actually look pretty good.


 yeah i did get some 15 adapters and they're the smallest i can get. even hubcentric and a lil too much. The offset of the wheels is 0.. I think i may just retire them and go for a new wheel. These would serve a good home on a rabbit or such. The cars as low as it will go without oil pan hitting ... too small of tire, too small of wheel too much poke. Was fun tho.


----------



## Andrew Holliday (May 28, 2003)

Re-edited few shots of mine recently, this was one of them: 









http://andrewholliday.squarespace.com/blog/2010/12/10/visiting-some-old-car-shots.html


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

i normally dont like a FMIC on a Corrado but that looks really good:thumbup:


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope it works this time.....needs more low I know. Tracked down the 2nd owner and got a buncha parts too...including the speedlines MINT!!! And the airbox, I feel very lucky to find those parts.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

> depending on the amount of aluminum she has to play with i'd take them to a machine shop and have as much taken off on a lathe as possible.


 yeh I agree they could prob be done and they are a decent rim.....i hope she decides to make em right:thumbup: 





> Andrew Holliday
> 
> Re-edited few shots of mine recently, this was one of them:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Andrew It looks great- :beer:cheers


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm in love


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Suspekt said:


> I'm in love


 .....until you see this from behin. These are 165s...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.eamvmotorsport.com/news_corrado081009.htm 


YouTube - Lithuanian Supercar 

YouTube - corrado 9.159


----------



## redneck zx (Dec 14, 2010)

*my new corrado*

























its getting there gowing for some smaller wheels bbs mostlikly work in progress


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Red VW badge


----------



## redneck zx (Dec 14, 2010)

G535 said:


> Red VW badge


i know i know i bought it like that..


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

G535 said:


> Red VW badge *& hood pins *


^^Fixed :laugh:


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

G535 said:


> Red VW badge, hood pins, *and vent shades*


 fixed


----------



## redneck zx (Dec 14, 2010)

hah im cleanin it up dont worry haha yea the pins are mostlikly gonna stay unless i come in to some money he broke the striker and now would need new black hood also


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> http://www.eamvmotorsport.com/news_corrado081009.htm
> 
> 
> YouTube - Lithuanian Supercar
> ...


Dang thats awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

16vgti2 said:


>


 ^^PORN!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Teedubya (Dec 17, 2005)

One of these days (when the weather is nice enough to actually get the car out again) I'll take some better pics. The wheels are actually slate grey metallic, but the rack with the fogs is probably not common:


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Teedubya said:


> One of these days (when the weather is nice enough to actually get the car out again) I'll take some better pics. The wheels are actually slate grey metallic, but the rack with the fogs is probably not common:


 What wheels are you running? 

and here is mine;


----------



## Teedubya (Dec 17, 2005)

They are older 16" TSW Trophys that I found on ebay (discontinued clearance) I had a local paint shop do the paint. I have a set of 17" RS4 reps that are probably lighter, but the coilovers make spacers a necessity on those (which leads to rubbing on the back if I set it too low). So, I run the TSW's for now or at least until I decide to roll the rear fenders. I got the euro plenum put on this weekend so I'll have to update the picture soon.

Your car looks clean for the amount of snow that it looks like you have!


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

I know its not good quality but i like the picture so suck me off, if you dont like it. :laugh:


----------



## 93VR6e_deen (Feb 15, 2009)

*Would If I could*

How do I post pics? Am I that dumb? I have pics on my cpu just cant seem to figure out how to put them in a post


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

You have to host them online. EX: photobucket


----------



## Teedubya (Dec 17, 2005)

Plenum installed, kind of rainy outside:


----------



## Fredorrado (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is mine!!!


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Fredorrado said:


> Here is mine!!!


LOoks mean

I like it! you have more?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I hope it works this time.....needs more low I know. Tracked down the 2nd owner and got a buncha parts too...including the speedlines MINT!!! And the airbox, I feel very lucky to find those parts.





Why do you have my username in your sig?


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

What color is LA9V xt? my sticker is gone but thats written on the cover of my owners man.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mk2-Dub-GLI said:


> What color is LA9V xt? my sticker is gone but thats written on the cover of my owners man.


La9v = Brilliant black metallic


----------



## Fredorrado (Aug 30, 2004)

I like it! you have more?[/QUOTE]

sure!



































but now I have sold my BBS rm....I work now on a set of RS 16's!!!


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

SLC4ME said:


> Why do you have my username in your sig?


That's by pure coincidence actually.


----------



## methodair1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Are these the OEM BBS 17x8 Mesh wheels that came on the E39 5 Series BMW's? If not does anyone on here have them on their car~ If so I was actually wondering what they would look like on the car and if they would fit and what tire combo would work with them and if fender rolling was needed etc... Because I believe they're 17x8's with a +20 offset all the way around~ Would love to see a silver set on a Corrado~:thumbup: 




zylinderkopf said:


>


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge, the power king. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5180703-573-HP-508-Torque 

Not mine, but my brother's VaderTurbo


----------



## Vaderturbo (Feb 7, 2011)

corradokreep said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the power king.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5180703-573-HP-508-Torque
> 
> Not mine, but my brother's VaderTurbo


 MMMMMMNNNNNN MMMMMNNNNN! I love that thing!!! Its nice to have a car that will walk down a 1000cc bike at a 100mph


----------



## Vaderturbo (Feb 7, 2011)

That ish is hot man. I love the wheels, havent seen them in forever!!! Love the paint.


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn this thread is making me miss my black corrado.

What wheels are these, got any better pics?



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

oz mito


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


Anybody know if this is a factory Corrado color?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


Thanks Cris:beer:, Ive never seen this one whos is it?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its your car man :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> its your car man :laugh:


I think he means who took the photo...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

someone with a cam  no idea :laugh:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> someone with a cam  no idea :laugh:



Thanks :laugh: I just had never seen this before.....o well ...Nice pic regardless:thumbup:


----------



## 93VR6e_deen (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my 93 3 Liter C


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Turbonegro77 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

Turbonegro77 said:


> Hello, here I put a a few photos of my rado from Spain.
> I take time reading to you and finally I have cheered up to register myself.
> A greeting and sorry for my English .


What tails are those? Dont look like inpros...


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


>


Good god! Any one know wheel specs?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Slowrrado said:


> Good god! Any one know wheel specs?


posted above what wheel they're, i don't think you have a hope in hell of finding them though. Good luck though.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeerado said:


> posted above what wheel they're, i don't think you have a hope in hell of finding them though. Good luck though.


^^OZ Mitos


but Schmidt Race2000's are very similar


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## slc ked93 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

those wheels make it look like the brake rotors are on the outside.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Best set of wheels ever IMHO - Compomotive TS's  :thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbup: maryland


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

my latest


----------



## ash69er (Aug 11, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


i have fallen in love!!


----------



## RickSpeed (Sep 30, 2001)

1992 VR6


----------



## RickSpeed (Sep 30, 2001)

1992 VR6


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres my brothers rims next to my car


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

g60301 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I love those pictures. I always get a kick out of that thread. Now I just need to date a girl like that long enough to get some pictures like those.


----------



## Turbonegro77 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, a few recent photos of my G .






































More photos: http://www.northernfest.com/


----------



## crstbl_leon (Mar 17, 2011)

1990 G60


----------



## erickramirez (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody have info on how the hood struts were done?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

thedj_edm_jetta said:


> Anybody have info on how the hood struts were done?


They sell a kit. TM Tuning, JOM, INXX among others. They don't fit/operate right on Corrados though and I believe its because of the heavy Corrado hood (unlike the MK1/MK2). I'm sure this has been covered before. Do some research...


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

thedj_edm_jetta said:


> Anybody have info on how the hood struts were done?





RedYellowWhite said:


> Do some research...


that really wasn't necessary


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol thanks I guess :/ you told me everything I already knew lol, the only hood strut set up I've found for corrados is a single set up that look silly, but I haven't really looked for awhile It looks like there was some customization to get the correct fitment ( could be way wrong ) but I was more interested in what they did to mount them so I can learn from it


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Someone needs to make or fab one up and sell it...If not soon I might get on it :thumbup:

Sick of there not being a PROPER one:laugh:


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

any close up pics of how they are mounted?


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

My Black-Rado On RX2








On RM 








And on Keskin KT1 Classics








:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Best set of wheels ever IMHO - Compomotive TS's  :thumbup:


Havent seen this one of my car before! Didnt notice so many people taking pictures of it


----------



## erickramirez (Aug 2, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


saw this one for sale on Craigslist a while ago, not sure if it sold but wowzaa it was clean :thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^ :facepalm: FAIL :thumbdown:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

LBSOHK said:


>


your car ?


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> your car ?


was


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

clean look:thumbup:


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

My C at a show this summer.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The yellow bulb caps really soften and balance the French fogs. I'm going this route. Thinking about putting in yellow DRL instead of yellow bulbs. I doubt yellow bulb caps would fit the reflectors on these.


----------



## Kruess (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## sanuru4289 (Jan 18, 2012)

ntonar said:


>


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

First its Corrado. There isn't two D's.

The headlights and fogs are French spec. They have yellow bulb caps installed for the high beams on the Ecodes and inside the fog assembly. You can buy the caps for the headlights but I don't think you can on the fogs. The caps are different on the fogs. They're unobtanium from VW I think. Check with Zeb @ 1stvwparts.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

GT TDI Golf said:


> First its Corrado. There isn't two D's.


Correct



GT TDI Golf said:


> The headlights and fogs are French spec. They have yellow bulb caps installed for the high beams on the Ecodes...


Correct



GT TDI Golf said:


> ...and inside the fog assembly.
> ...The caps are different on the fogs. They're unobtanium from VW I think.


WRONG...No bulb caps on og French-spec FOGS, but yellow reflector 



GT TDI Golf said:


> You can buy the caps for the headlights ...


Yep, classifieds, cheap like $25/set


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

It's been a while since I looked at my French fogs  They've been sitting in the boxes which is in the pile of parts waiting on me to install.... one day...


----------



## SebaVR6 (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Sweet:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Clean!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SebaVR6 (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## BlownCaddyGuy (Nov 24, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


Wow straight out of the moth balls....(My sons Car...)


----------



## Kruess (Sep 18, 2011)

where can i get a set of these yellow Headlight caps???


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Kruess said:


> where can i get a set of these yellow Headlight caps???


I got mine from the VWVortex Corrado parts Classifieds...

SEARCH!!!
For example: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...h-Bulb-Caps&highlight=yellow+French+bulb+caps


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

g60301 said:


> Do you have vr fenders on this car to match the hood? Cant tell
> 
> Clean car!:thumbup:


Thanks, and yeah its an all late spec car.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## 1988gti (Nov 16, 2005)

*One Wide ass Rado*

In good memories of my old Corrado. Now looking for a clean Red on Tan Corrado, let me know if you have one for sale or if you know of one for sale... 









































































And some ass...


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres mine. I know! Bumper is getting fixed this spring/ecodes/vr6 turn and fogs.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


   :thumbup: :thumbup: 
^^G535's car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ^^G535's car?



hey, that's my car on the picture, but it's not black  it's a dark burgundy-like colour

grtz Nick


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Heremans said:


> hey, that's my car on the picture, but it's not black  it's a dark burgundy-like colour
> 
> grtz Nick


Not my car, but very similar stance: fronts tuckin' and rears pokin'. Would you share your wheel/tire/offsets specs?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Heremans said:


> hey, that's my car on the picture, but it's not black  it's a dark burgundy-like colour
> 
> grtz Nick





G535 said:


> Not my car, but very similar stance: fronts tuckin' and rears pokin'.



Sorry for the mix-up, they look very similar, both look hot :thumbup:


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Sorry for the mix-up, they look very similar, both look hot :thumbup:


yes I just noticed they are indeed very similiar, allthough I like black a little bit more!

grtz Nick


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Nice :thumbup: 

Would look so much better without that aftermarket front bumper (I know it serves a purrpose)...like this one \/


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


 What wheels are these?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

on that purple one  i think those are compomotive ts


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> on that purple one  i think those are compomotive ts


 I think its Dark Burgundy  

And no they aren't Compomotive TS


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I think its Dark Burgundy
> 
> And no they aren't Compomotive TS


 then they are what ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> then they are what ?


 Speedline Mistrals


----------



## Redwall (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^That's not black either now is it? LOL :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

it looks black and good :laugh:


----------



## Bmrock (May 31, 2003)

Phone Pic


----------



## Five0roller (Aug 8, 2012)

*92 slc I just bought about 2 weeks ago*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Redwall (Nov 24, 2004)

Oops


----------



## Redwall (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Supercharged Will (Feb 18, 2009)

*Black VR6 on BBS RS*


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## VWcorrado1994 (Jun 14, 2012)

Praks said:


>


does your friend have more pictures of his corrado


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

VWcorrado1994 said:


> does your friend have more pictures of his corrado


Search....


here:
http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.php?item=view_corrado&id=1546


----------



## techeG60 (Dec 4, 2011)

My old G60


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I think you need a 5 bolt conversion before you can use benz adapters, but from your last comment you sold the car?


----------



## techeG60 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was crashed with this car and unfortunately doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Can anybody please tell me what wheels are these? Similar to?:thumbup:


----------



## ml1986 (Apr 27, 2012)

mistral speedlines


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

About 2000$.....


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

sigh, someday my black C will be as clean as these ones. Being broke sucks.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Before cut and buff.


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

blackslcchild said:


> Before cut and buff.


 DIY or did you pay a shop? How much did it run, my C needs paint and some minor body work.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Are You in Arizona man? ^^^^^


----------



## corradobuff (Sep 20, 2004)

had to post a couple of mine :thumbup: 

vr swap: 



















93 vrt:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

My new Corrado :laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> My new Corrado :laugh:


 That didin't take long :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

cata said:


> That didin't take long :thumbup::laugh:


 I couldn't resist. :banghead::laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

corradobuff said:


> had to post a couple of mine :thumbup:
> 
> vr swap:


 Nice wheels!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

All I got till I get home.


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

"under construction"


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Also under construction.


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

some pictures of my black buddy


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Michal 6n said:


> some pictures of my black buddy


moar pics. 20v swap?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

^^^^ Niiice car! i wanna see some of the interior. I l:heart: Carlines.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

First picture:thumbup:

Super nice.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

My car before I owned it.


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

2OVT said:


> moar pics. 20v swap?


Yes it's 20vT swap AGU code












> ^^^^ Niiice car! i wanna see some of the interior. I l Carlines.




























the interior is waiting for new seats





















> First picture
> 
> Super nice.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Those seats looks great. What are they from?


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Those seats looks great. What are they from?


Seats come from new Scirocco :thumbup:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Big bills I imagine. Haha. Especially to get them shipped to the states.


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

damn I'm jelly. And I hate when people say jelly instead of jealous. But literally so jealous that I feel like jelly.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Big bills I imagine. Haha. Especially to get them shipped to the states.


This car is clearly not in north america and that stuff isn't all that expensive, well guess it depends on what you think is expensive i doubt he paid over 1500 USD for them probably not even 1000 USD
http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Scirocco-...879173835?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2ec554f0cb
http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Scirocco-...702393593?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item51a77dd8f9
And thats ebay, you can prob walk into a wrecker cash in hand for less


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

mkivgolfball said:


> damn I'm jelly. And I hate when people say jelly instead of jealous. But literally so jealous that I feel like jelly.


hehe thanks man this kind of comments is really motivating



Toffeerado said:


> This car is clearly not in north america and that stuff isn't all that expensive, well guess it depends on what you think is expensive i doubt he paid over 1500 USD for them probably not even 1000 USD
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Scirocco-...879173835?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2ec554f0cb
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Scirocco-...702393593?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item51a77dd8f9
> And thats ebay, you can prob walk into a wrecker cash in hand for less


it's true seats are not that expensive mine is half leather and you can find for about 500USD but you have to look good


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Michal 6n said:


> hehe thanks man this kind of comments is really motivating
> 
> 
> 
> it's true seats are not that expensive mine is half leather and you can find for about 500USD but you have to look good


I'd like to see how the tracks work on those. 500 usd eh?? Now you got me thinking hahahah


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

I meant shipping for me to get a set to the states. And I imagined they'd be fetching a heftier price tag seeing how they're out of a brand new car.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> I meant shipping for me to get a set to the states. And I imagined they'd be fetching a heftier price tag seeing how they're out of a brand new car.


You think shipping would cost more because they're from a newer car? Don't think so, maybe if you bought them from vw then you'd have duty too. But no shipping does not cost more because they're newer seats, you need to find someone with a shipping crate  . 
People sell things in UK and Germany and other parts for cheap, why do you think they have nicer cars? not like over here everyone tries to rip each other off.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

No I def don't and didn't think the shipping was more for new ****. I know the shipping cost from overseas will be pricey. 

And I've noticed the Europeans are much nicer to deal w than most Americans. Not all of them. But there's been some price gouging. Haha


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

lol here it's like, "oh you need a piece of plastic? 50 bucks."


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeerado said:


> You think shipping would cost more because they're from a newer car? Don't think so, maybe if you bought them from vw then you'd have duty too. But no shipping does not cost more because they're newer seats, you need to find someone with a shipping crate  .


You guys have http://orchideuro.com/news/?page_id=20 for stuff like this 




Toffeerado said:


> People sell things in UK and Germany and other parts for cheap, why do you think they have nicer cars? not like over here everyone tries to rip each other off.





CamberKraut1.8t said:


> And I've noticed the Europeans are much nicer to deal w than most Americans. Not all of them. But there's been some price gouging. Haha





mkivgolfball said:


> lol here it's like, "oh you need a piece of plastic? 50 bucks."


*^^I strongly disagree!!!*

As a guy that lives in Europe, I shop a lot of Corrado parts from US and everything is cheaper there, and not once had any problems with a seller. All I have dealt with were very legit people and never for once felt they were trying to rip me off or anything...Even if thousand miles far, I consider most of these people *my friends* 

I can vouch for a lot of people from the Corrado forum


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You guys have http://orchideuro.com/news/?page_id=20 for stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess it's kinda unrelated to this particular forum but I feel like I always get jippped on mkiv parts :facepalm:
Corrado parts are no biggie, because usually corrado parts hoarders are really WANTING to get rid of their parts lol at least I am at times. :laugh:
I sold a working alternator for 20$ to some local back in august, I mean that's like begging to get it out of my garage lol. 
If I had the space I'd part out mkiv's all day long, thats where the money's at.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> *^^I strongly disagree!!!*


Well I never buy euro parts in north america. 
What do bumpers sell for where you are? people in Uk sell them for 60 bucks 
Here is a clear example of what i'm talking about. And I said the 60 bucks before hitting ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/REAR-BUMPER...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e76ea0de9&vxp=mtr
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item19ba82d04a


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Toffeerado said:


> Well I never buy euro parts in north america.
> What do bumpers sell for where you are? people in Uk sell them for 60 bucks
> Here is a clear example of what i'm talking about. And I said the 60 bucks before hitting ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REAR-BUMPER...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e76ea0de9&vxp=mtr
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item19ba82d04a


proof. America is taxing. 
That's why euro cars always look better....because they don't have to sell their first born on the black market to afford parts.


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


I can understand the wheels but BMW centercaps too??? :sly:


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


I never even realized how well those wheels line up with the body lines on the Corrado. I've seen those wheels hundreds of times and never occurred to me, they never really did the e36's any favors. Are those adapters hard to find? I wanted to run style 5's on the c.


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

heres mine,I hate the front platehttp://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2/killervolkswagen2000/021.jpg


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

mkivgolfball said:


> I never even realized how well those wheels line up with the body lines on the Corrado. I've seen those wheels hundreds of times and never occurred to me, they never really did the e36's any favors. Are those adapters hard to find? I wanted to run style 5's on the c.


I've liked these wheels for quite a while. Someone some years back had them on a red Corrado. I was going to pick up two sets of the fronts since they're staggered. Personally, I hate wheels that poke. There's someone in California that's on here that is rocking style 5's on their Corrado. IIRC they're black on a DBP Corrado.


----------



## deemee (Aug 7, 2011)

KILLERVOLKSWAGEN said:


>


My old car :thumbup:


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey....shes looking good,post a pic of yours:thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

This is my baby! Still have a lot to do.









I did my headliner with black suede.


----------



## corrado-bully (Feb 7, 2013)

*my corrado called bully..*


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

I had this same issue with the all black --my car came looking like this with the trim and the pull beige still. I dyed the trim and havent put the pul back on seeing as it was epoxyd in there and I am yet to paint it. Any ideas boys? or should I just texture paint it?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

corrado-bully said:


>


Nice looking Corrado - classy :thumbup:
And nice first post - welcome :wave:


----------



## corrado-bully (Feb 7, 2013)

cheers got some good plans for her will keep u updated


----------



## corrado-bully (Feb 7, 2013)

*hi*



corrado-bully said:


> cheers got some good plans for her will keep u updated


hi


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

*san antonio, tx...... my rado...*


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Minotaur said:


>


Nice!! I've heard vrts before but never a scvr.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

mkivgolfball said:


> Nice!! I've heard vrts before but never a scvr.


WTF, how old are you? 16? those chargers have been around for like 16 years probably longer I know they've been around since 2000.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

mkivgolfball said:


> Nice!! I've heard vrts before but never a scvr.



http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/17894681.jpg


----------



## Cracker_Box (Feb 14, 2011)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> My new Corrado :laugh:


Side pics? ^^^ wheels? dey wide. 


here's my progress so far, and if i don't trade it for a caddy i'll be driving it to SOWO this year. 



















possibly a new hood that works and lil bit of body work and paint before SOWO.


----------



## Tropical-VR (Jan 24, 2011)

Beauty


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Toffeerado said:


> WTF, how old are you? 16? those chargers have been around for like 16 years probably longer I know they've been around since 2000.


Yeah and I've only owned a vw for a year and been to 1 show. Can you not tell from my number of posts? Don't be an ******* because I haven been in the scene that long. And no, I'm 20 don't talk to me like a kid.


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Tropical-VR said:


> Beauty


Love the schmidt th lines!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Cracker_Box said:


> Side pics? ^^^ wheels? dey wide.
> 
> 
> here's my progress so far, and if i don't trade it for a caddy i'll be driving it to SOWO this year.
> ...


^^What wheels are those? They look lik Zenders but definately not them...


----------



## V4310W (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm digging that red stripe :thumbup:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

V4310W said:


> I'm digging that red stripe :thumbup:


I thought mine was one of the only ones with a red strip like that. Mine is getting repainted and I am still on the fence about keeping it.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Cracker_Box said:


> Side pics? ^^^ wheels? dey wide.


Borbet A 9x16 ET15 with 195/40-16


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Radvr6T said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/17894681.jpg


he wasn't being sarcastic fool, you can just tell by how it was said.



mkivgolfball said:


> Yeah and I've only owned a vw for a year and been to 1 show. Can you not tell from my number of posts? Don't be an ******* because I haven been in the scene that long. And no, I'm 20 don't talk to me like a kid.


I wasn't trying to be an ******* like I usually am, I was actually surprised someone didnt know, so I just assumed you were very young.
This is one of my friends cars they sound pretty cool but a lot of people don't like them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCTa1LyN5iw


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Toffeerado said:


> he wasn't being sarcastic fool, you can just tell by how it was said.


Still should never assume, nor did he deserve what you wrote to him!

Nice video you posted though:thumbup:




mkivgolfball said:


> Love the schmidt th lines!



Thanks , Not sure Ill ever change them!


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Toffeerado said:


> he wasn't being sarcastic fool, you can just tell by how it was said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that's the kind of response I was looking for :thumbup:
VR6 kompressor sounds pretty intense actually. That post had some other vr6 supercharger vids on suggestions so I got the jist of it.
What kind of numbers is he putting out now?


----------



## Cracker_Box (Feb 14, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^What wheels are those? They look lik Zenders but definately not them...


sad to say they are XXR's and I scooped them up on black friday for $85/wheel... So it was a really hard deal to pass when I just wanted something that I don't care they got messed up. but they have been growing on me. ha.



V4310W said:


> I'm digging that red stripe :thumbup:





turtledub said:


> I thought mine was one of the only ones with a red strip like that. Mine is getting repainted and I am still on the fence about keeping it.


yea man, project A-team has come a long way, and i'm debating the same thing when I paint it also, if i go white i'll probably not put it.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

mkivgolfball said:


> Thanks that's the kind of response I was looking for :thumbup:
> VR6 kompressor sounds pretty intense actually. That post had some other vr6 supercharger vids on suggestions so I got the jist of it.
> What kind of numbers is he putting out now?


Not to sure prob 250-280 depending on what stage it is and stuff. 
Iv heard of 300+ with water meth if you dont know what that is here. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5634320-My-w-m-setup-(VRT-content)


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

testing , testing


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> testing , testing


nice stance! how many motor swaps has this one had? :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

mkivgolfball said:


> nice stance! how many motor swaps has this one had? :laugh:


This one is just bought.
In future , who knows :laugh::laugh:


----------



## HoneyBadgerVR6 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

My old G


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Nicest picture of mine so far:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

^perfection 100% drivable :thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

crzygreek said:


> Nicest picture of mine so far:





Toffeerado said:


> ^perfection 100% drivable :thumbup:


100% agree!! I hope mine will look as good after it gets repainted!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Grill flew off.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

>


I think i have these same wheels on my black 1990 G... HA!

They looks great imo. but i had it slammed with unnecessary rub...


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

BlackRado said:


> I think i have these same wheels on my black 1990 G... HA!
> 
> They looks great imo. but i had it slammed with unnecessary rub...


the wheels are Ace 112


----------



## Driver-Lost (Feb 15, 2013)

Owned VW's for over 35 years and just got my first "Running Rado" Needs a lot of TLC from the several PO's but very doable. Plan to add it to my daily rotation of VW's.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks great already:thumbup: ^^^^^^



I'm 40% done with mine.


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Herro?


----------



## slimpickens1976 (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

sent from Hell


----------



## HoneyBadgerVR6 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## HoneyBadgerVR6 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Blk1990g60 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is my 1990 that I have been trying to get back together since the last few owners have done some questionable repairs to it!!


Edit, fail for photobucket!!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

I posted before, but I'm just showing her off like the little slut she is...

sent from Hell


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

My '90 G60, I'm the third owner and it needs a little love, but it runs well and its black! Minus the blue fender... and yes, the bumper-cover is held on with zip-ties :banghead:


----------



## VWcorrado1994 (Jun 14, 2012)

My g60


----------



## Kappa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is mine:


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Wooooow^^^


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

x2 more pic ^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## i_dub (Nov 16, 2010)

*rear spoiler*


----------



## i_dub (Nov 16, 2010)

GTi2OV said:


> mine.


were did u buy that rear spoiler and spec of your wheels:what:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Found some old pics


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

Bmrock said:


> Phone Pic


perfect. more please?


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

that thing looks fantastic....


Mine


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Mine


Those intakes... (lamp sockets??) change the entire look of the Corrado front bumper, it took me a second to identify it. I thought it was some sort of aftermarket kit I'd never experienced before! I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah. That's why I like them. 

They're actually cult society air ducts. They're made for a vr6. And the amber corners are for a g60 so the fitment is a little off. I'm gonna need all the airflow I can get with the Intercooler I'm using.

The headlights I have are the French ecodes. So wrap your head around that look cuz It'll be a while till I'll get to that point as I'm deploying here in a week and a half.


My grill and light setup.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

What is that? Behind the passenger headlight......:screwy:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Ducts look outstanding painted to match the car. Could of used that kind of help with the install on my light and grill set up when it was going together. Ever thought about running clear turns and adding yellow lamin-x to flow the color of the Frenched bulbs?


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah it has crossed my mind. I love the amber turns and French specs... But I fear I like them more when they are separate. Have yet to test fit all of them together. I may or may not like the look as I have it. 

If I do go a different route it'll be exactly as you mentioned so there's more of a theme/flow.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

lookin good dude :thumbup:


----------



## Bmrock (May 31, 2003)

VAN CAN said:


> perfect. more please?



Sure thing, complete with cool hipster filters :facepalm:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks vento. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Red will always turn more heads


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Shun the non-believer. Shunnnnnn


----------



## Driver-Lost (Feb 15, 2013)

HavokRuels said:


> Red will always turn more heads


Especially cops 

New period correct wheels.  Still not sure where I'm going with this car.


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

some more from me


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

love the wheels I was going to buy a set money went elsewhere. 
Do, I see Ecodes with projector lamps?
V nice


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)

Factory lamp with lens from Passat B6


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

nice, she's beauty:thumbup:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Have wanted carlines in 5x100 for years, but one of my close friends has them on his red mk3 jetta.

These look awesome:thumbup::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Michal 6n said:


> some more from me


Wow!!! Not a fan of the headlights and exposed FMIC but still beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*1994 Photo of my '90G60*


----------



## Michal 6n (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Daaaam^^


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*'92 slc*


----------



## Turbonegro77 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

BetterLookingReliableTransportation-9478 by rrotsaert, on Flickr


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## SebaVR6 (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

****ty pic but I'm reminiscing about when my car was driveable


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> ****ty pic but I'm reminiscing about when my car was driveable


^^Classy :thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Another one of mine. Wish it was higher resolution. 









Couple yrs ago


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Trying to get there.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## henks044 (Apr 30, 2014)

my contribution !

IMG_6589 by henks044, on Flickr


----------



## br0d (Mar 1, 2014)

Mind me asking what wheels these are? Looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

br0d said:


> Mind me asking what wheels these are? Looks really good :thumbup:


Looks like Schmidt Modern Lines...


----------



## henks044 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes indeed, 3-piece modernlines 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Daniel29490 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's mine.
Bought 3 days ago.
Completely new to Corrado's.
This one stood for 4 years, it sailed trough it's MOT today... Happy happy


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

A few steps closer.


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

blackslcchild said:


>


Looks great :thumbup:, gives me something to look forward to once I respray mine black.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, side and front pic.


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

Such pretty, much clean! :thumbup:
Camberkraut, your bay is gonna look amazing, it already does!
And blackslc, I'm gonna steal your tornado red corrado badge idea. Stands out way better on the black, really looks good.


----------



## Daniel29490 (Jun 10, 2014)

If I may add this...
Had her since Saturday..
Been working on getting the paint back to shiny again since.


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

Can someone confirm if that's a black Corrado in the back ground

<a href="http://www.freeimagehosting.net/"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/fA49I3n.jpg" alt="Free Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

corrado93 said:


> Can someone confirm if that's a black Corrado in the back ground


Man thats a tough call, I wish it was a bigger pic. The front end sure looks like one, but the rear goes right down to the trunk after the passenger cabin, doesn't really look like a hatchback. And also, with the bottom lights all orange like that, I don't think it's a rado. Sure g60's had the orange turn signals but the inner fogs were still white. So unless someone tinted the fogs orange or the pic was taken the exact second that the hazard lights on the rado flashed, I don't think its a C.


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

Bad image quality, but I'd say no.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

thats a chevy beretta


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

corrado-correr said:


> thats a chevy beretta


This. There should be a "cars that look like Corrados in the distance and set your heart beating until you get closer and realize it's just another f***ing Saab 9-3" thread, but with a better name.


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

jaweber said:


> This. There should be a "cars that look like Corrados in the distance and set your heart beating until you get closer and realize it's just another f***ing Saab 9-3" thread, but with a better name.


Oh man isn't that the truth. 
"are those rado headlights over there? yessss! I've only seen one other one on the street before! ah **** nevermind its a saab/mk2/americar"


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Ha Ha, OJ Simpson's White Exploder 15mph high speed chase made it in the Corrado forum. Too funny.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

JDCorrado said:


> Ha Ha, OJ Simpson's White Exploder 15mph high speed chase made it in the Corrado forum. Too funny.


Come on dude!! Can't you see that's a BRONCO... Jeeeeze!! Some people :screwy:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Ha, yes. Check mate. 
Back to the Black Corrado Pics


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

blackslcchild said:


> Thanks, side and front pic.



What wheels are these? and size?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Looking for some 'Cult Society RS Bumper Intakes' if anybody can help:thumbup:

http://www.corradog60.com


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Look like this...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

jaweber said:


> Come on dude!! Can't you see that's a BRONCO... Jeeeeze!! Some people :screwy:


Wtf? You're joking right? he's talking about the car in the background. It's a beretta.
And to the other dude wtf mk2 and Saab? Never only other vw is mk3 jetta from the back or front but a mk2? Never maybe rallye golf with corrado bumper or maybe you rally golf and u thought it was corrado with shaved bumper lol.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

henks044 said:


> Yes indeed, 3-piece modernlines
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Cool cause modernlines only come 3 piece in 15 and down rest are 2 piece those modernlines look fake.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Look like this...


Yep, if anybody has some for sale, please let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## henks044 (Apr 30, 2014)

> Cool cause modernlines only come 3 piece in 15 and down rest are 2 piece those modernlines look fake.


fake? yeah right 

Untitled by henks044, on Flickr


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

henks044 said:


> fake? yeah right
> 
> Untitled by henks044, on Flickr


Phuuuuuuck I meant th lines and there was the th lines on the page duuuuur :banghead:


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

Man everytime I look at this thread I get depressed about how mine looks. My paint isn't all that great and my rear bumper is bent, rear pass quarter got a little crushed, that ding in the pass. door and those two in the hood...screw holes in the front bumper...Mark my words, one day I will have fresh L041 that I will be proud to show off here.

and toffee. yeah I meant mk3 ass end can look like a rado, not mk2. When I see a car in the distance with headlights and another set of lights underneath it lined up all nice I automatically think corrado style. Like the beretta for example, if I saw that all far away I'd get excited for a split second. Maybe my brain just tries to see corrados everywhere. 

Someone in my area now actually has an slc that I see around from time to time, but it's tornado red with peeling clear on weird wheels with 'gti' stickers and those craptastic silver tuner style tails. I parked next to his once for a pic just cause I was excited to randomly see another rado while driving around.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Driving around the minimal available hilly and twisty roads today in Detroit Suburbia; the Historic Franklin Cider Mill


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice!!! @blackSlcChild

I need to work on mine cosmetically, but i got a 77 Bus I've been putting my focus on.
I'm currently working on a FMIC setup for my SLC Rado tho.... (vortech supercharged)

I like the way yours is coming out tho! CLEAN :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

start of my black rado


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks! @Minotaur


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Cabby. The bay it looking good. Wasn't too long ago mine was looking the same.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## archbishop (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Here are some pics of my black Corrado that i`ve been building over the last eleven years.

My goal is to get her on the road again this summer.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

My C by RichardDemingPhotography


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

Dragging this one up again as I got my one road worthy

 /,

 /,

 [/][/url],

 /,


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

You need to ship that to me. I need a RHD Corrado.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

On my newly acquired wheels









Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

ntonar said:


> *Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*


I love those ABTs.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

izcorrado18 said:


> I love those ABTs.


100%

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------

